# Quickie Flush Really Works??



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so the quickie flush arrived and we are having the dealer install it in our 2005 27rsds. I am looking at the diagram and wondering how in the heck does it get all of the tank clean? Currently we are "wanders" , you know, wand down the toilet. I am sooo tired of it and how time consuming it is so chose to go with the Quickie Flush. Sooo, those of you that have it...does this thing really get the job done?


----------



## thefulminator

Don't have the quickie flush but rather a relative, the tornado rinser. They are about the same except for the tornado spins. When I am ready to bug out of a site with sewer hookup, I plug in the hose to the tornado and let it run for about a half hour. We have not had a smell problem since I started using it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

do the dealers know where best place to install it is? I read on the internet it should be on the opposite end if the dump valve.


----------



## Joe/GA

I put two of them in my tank. It's easy to do and it does the trick. Both of mine are on the back side of the tank. One sprays towards the sensors which is about a third of the way from the right end. The other one is about a third of the way from the left side.


----------



## battalionchief3

I put one in and it works better then not having one. I dump and let it run till the water runs out clear. I use my flush king too so I can back flush. Between the two they do a good job. I have a wand and it honestly does the best but its a pain to drag in and has potential for a mess and no one likes a stray spray from the wand....yuk.... Some tissue digester and a big bucket of ice does a great job of scrubbing the tank on the road.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Joe/GA said:


> I put two of them in my tank. It's easy to do and it does the trick. Both of mine are on the back side of the tank. One sprays towards the sensors which is about a third of the way from the right end. The other one is about a third of the way from the left side.


I was wondering about that last night! using two! but then I started wondering if I would really be saving time. Rick put a hose connector on the outside of the trailer that comes in under the sink to the wand. I have wand duty . I was thinking, hoping the Quickie Flush would be quicker. Hmmm...now not so sure. Here in July - August it gets so "stinking" hot outside and if there are um "particles" in the toilet, it will cause a big "stink" if you know what I mean!


----------



## Nathan

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I put two of them in my tank. It's easy to do and it does the trick. Both of mine are on the back side of the tank. One sprays towards the sensors which is about a third of the way from the right end. The other one is about a third of the way from the left side.


I was wondering about that last night! using two! but then I started wondering if I would really be saving time. Rick put a hose connector on the outside of the trailer that comes in under the sink to the wand. I have wand duty . I was thinking, hoping the Quickie Flush would be quicker. Hmmm...now not so sure. Here in July - August it gets so "stinking" hot outside and if there are um "particles" in the toilet, it will cause a big "stink" if you know what I mean!
[/quote]
I really don't think the QF is quicker, just easier...


----------



## Reverie

I'm a huge believer in the QF. I installed one on each tank about four years ago and am always happy to have them do the dirty work. I use a short, clear adapter between the trailer output and the hose so I can admire the stuff going by and I can attest that way more stuff comes out with Quicky Flush installed than not. I prove this to myself periodically by flushing with the wand and dumping to empty then turning on the QF. Quite an impressive amount of "stuff" comes out using them.

Reverie

PS: I'd post pictures but who would want to see that?


----------



## thefulminator

I don't believe that the purpose of a quickie flush or tornado rinser is to blast the stuff off the sides of the tank. I think it is to throw water as far as it can across the tank to help push the stuff on the bottom of the tank to the drain. It's like when you use the sprayer on the kitchen sink to get the stuff down the disposal.

I agree on the clear fitting. I use a clear 45 degree elbow between the tank connection and the sewer hose. You can really see how the rinser works that way. The water will look clear for a few minutes then all of a sudden the water flow stops. Then you see a wad of paper go through the elbow and the flow starts again. This tells me that when I was pouring 5 gallon buckets of water down the toilet that it wasn't doing much good. Not enough water at the right place for long enough duration. The drain in my tank is pretty close to the tank drain. There is no way the water I was pouring in was getting all the stuff on the bottom of the tank, hence the stink problem. Since I put in the rinser, no stink problem.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Mine came with one. I love it. I actually watch the water go from yellowish brown,







to clear, then I know the tank is clean as a whistle. I takes a while, but it works.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Nathan said:


> I put two of them in my tank. It's easy to do and it does the trick. Both of mine are on the back side of the tank. One sprays towards the sensors which is about a third of the way from the right end. The other one is about a third of the way from the left side.


I was wondering about that last night! using two! but then I started wondering if I would really be saving time. Rick put a hose connector on the outside of the trailer that comes in under the sink to the wand. I have wand duty . I was thinking, hoping the Quickie Flush would be quicker. Hmmm...now not so sure. Here in July - August it gets so "stinking" hot outside and if there are um "particles" in the toilet, it will cause a big "stink" if you know what I mean!
[/quote]
I really don't think the QF is quicker, just easier...








[/quote]
Well at least ONE of us could be hands free to do other stuff! I could actually do black tank duty by myself with the Quickie Flush and Rick could be doing the stuff only he can do. It is getting installed Monday.


----------



## thefulminator

Doxie, just plug it in and turn it on. I set mine up with a quick connect and only use a certain hose on it. You can do other stuff as long as you take a look at it every couple minutes. It will take a little while for your empty black tank to completely fill up if there is some sort of blockage.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

thefulminator said:


> Doxie, just plug it in and turn it on. I set mine up with a quick connect and only use a certain hose on it. You can do other stuff as long as you take a look at it every couple minutes. It will take a little while for your empty black tank to completely fill up if there is some sort of blockage.


It will get it's first use in a couple of weeks







. Thanks for all the input everyone. I am still skeptical but we will soon find out! I do hate the wand so have my hopes up at the same time.


----------



## Nathan

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It will get it's first use in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for all the input everyone. I am still skeptical but we will soon find out! I do hate the wand so have my hopes up at the same time.


I think you'll like it. Now what I do is dump the tank and connect the QF while the tank is dumping. Usually by then the tank is empty and I turn on the water. I then close the valve and stand there listening. I can hear the sound change as the WF nozzed gets covered with water (it's about 1/2 way up the side. This means the tank is now ~1/2 full. I count to 10 and then open the valve while leaving the QF on. If it's been a while since I've flushed, I might do that a couple times to let the tidal wave clean things out.









Of course if anyone calls you away from the side of the trailer, open that valve before walking away. Who knows how long you'll be gone, and I don't want to have that experience of overfilling the tank.


----------



## thefulminator

Grab the kids, pull up some lawn chairs and enjoy the show.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

thefulminator said:


> Grab the kids, pull up some lawn chairs and enjoy the show.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so we finally got to use the Quickie Flush. First site we were at for 5 days. First I want to say that I will now be using the QF every couple of days when we are at a site for extended time. With that said, here is my conclusion:

I can do black tank duty myself now. Is it faster? No not at all, but easier than the wand. What I learned is that simply pulling the lever, letting the tank drain and turning on QF for any amount of time was NOT getting the stuff. I did visual check in the toilet over and over and nope, the kids were still in the nursery if you know what I mean. With trial and error I discovered the best was a combination of both. Empty tank, spray for a minute or so,let tank drain. Fill about half way, drain again, spray again, fill again and spray again. Usually this got rid of everything. We too have the clear connector on the outside. Even though the water was running clear after spraying, I would always go and do visual check inside and discovered just cuz it was running clear didn't mean it was clean, it just meant it wasn't getting the stuff. What I do like is that for the first time ever, our gauge in fact reads empty when I am done! woo hoo! However, as soon as I put in a couple gallons of water and add chemicals, it then reads one third. Dang sensors!

Anyway, I LOVE that I can do the cleaning myself now. However, if we have to use a dump and people are lined up behind us, we will use the wand just because it's faster. Last year Rick made the outside connection on the trailer that comes in under the sink to the wand so no hose through the window.


----------



## deanintemp

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so we finally got to use the Quickie Flush. First site we were at for 5 days. First I want to say that I will now be using the QF every couple of days when we are at a site for extended time. With that said, here is my conclusion:
> 
> I can do black tank duty myself now. Is it faster? No not at all, but easier than the wand. What I learned is that simply pulling the lever, letting the tank drain and turning on QF for any amount of time was NOT getting the stuff. I did visual check in the toilet over and over and nope, the kids were still in the nursery if you know what I mean. With trial and error I discovered the best was a combination of both. Empty tank, spray for a minute or so,let tank drain. Fill about half way, drain again, spray again, fill again and spray again. Usually this got rid of everything. We too have the clear connector on the outside. Even though the water was running clear after spraying, I would always go and do visual check inside and discovered just cuz it was running clear didn't mean it was clean, it just meant it wasn't getting the stuff. What I do like is that for the first time ever, our gauge in fact reads empty when I am done! woo hoo! However, as soon as I put in a couple gallons of water and add chemicals, it then reads one third. Dang sensors!
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE that I can do the cleaning myself now. However, if we have to use a dump and people are lined up behind us, we will use the wand just because it's faster. Last year Rick made the outside connection on the trailer that comes in under the sink to the wand so no hose through the window.


"Inside connection under the sink" - I like that idea. Any pictures or descriptions would be awesome - I see another mod coming my way! I actually like using the wand as it works very well for us. I hear it spinning very rapidly and the water hits all spaces inside the tank. I just dont like running it through a window - not at all convenient...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

deanintemp said:


> so we finally got to use the Quickie Flush. First site we were at for 5 days. First I want to say that I will now be using the QF every couple of days when we are at a site for extended time. With that said, here is my conclusion:
> 
> I can do black tank duty myself now. Is it faster? No not at all, but easier than the wand. What I learned is that simply pulling the lever, letting the tank drain and turning on QF for any amount of time was NOT getting the stuff. I did visual check in the toilet over and over and nope, the kids were still in the nursery if you know what I mean. With trial and error I discovered the best was a combination of both. Empty tank, spray for a minute or so,let tank drain. Fill about half way, drain again, spray again, fill again and spray again. Usually this got rid of everything. We too have the clear connector on the outside. Even though the water was running clear after spraying, I would always go and do visual check inside and discovered just cuz it was running clear didn't mean it was clean, it just meant it wasn't getting the stuff. What I do like is that for the first time ever, our gauge in fact reads empty when I am done! woo hoo! However, as soon as I put in a couple gallons of water and add chemicals, it then reads one third. Dang sensors!
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE that I can do the cleaning myself now. However, if we have to use a dump and people are lined up behind us, we will use the wand just because it's faster. Last year Rick made the outside connection on the trailer that comes in under the sink to the wand so no hose through the window.


"Inside connection under the sink" - I like that idea. Any pictures or descriptions would be awesome - I see another mod coming my way! I actually like using the wand as it works very well for us. I hear it spinning very rapidly and the water hits all spaces inside the tank. I just dont like running it through a window - not at all convenient...
[/quote]

Will look in external hard drive after church to see if I still have the pics


----------



## camping479

Black tank duty; about the only drawback of camping......

After lots of different "processes" I still have yet to find the perfect one. Used the flush king by itself, that took forever. The quickie flush sped things up but still time consuming. I now use a combination of wand, quickie flush and the flush king, gotta use everything at your disposal









I added this hatch to make using the wand easier.

I dump, quickie flush for a few minutes, back fill with the flush king and then use the wand or qf again. A quick peek down the head to see if it's all clean and then use the wand again if necessary. I used to drain the tank completely empty for storage during the season but now I leave a couple of gallons in there with a dose of chemical, that seems to work a lot better at keeping odor down.

Mike


----------

